

OS X Lion Artifacts v1.0 - coreyrecvlohe
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkBdGlxJhW-ydDlxVUxWUVU0dXVzMzUxRzh2b2ZzaFE&hl=en_US#gid=0

======
marchdown
What is the point of this exercise?

------
The_Sponge
You missed /Users/<user>/Applications/ .

------
shepting
Great stuff.

